# Loving this SUP



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've only been out a handful of times with the Kahuna, but it fits like a glove for the type of fishing I do. Paddling ease really has impressed me. I feel like it tracks about as well as my old SOT and crossing open water with it, paddling from spot to spot, has not been an issue. It is plenty stable enough to stand, obviously, which has aided me in spotting fish on the mud flats. It's also nice to be able to drop down to my knees to net the bigger fish boatside. I feel like now I have sort of the process down as far as sight fishing the flats for carp from the board. I can stand to spot fish while I slowly paddle the flat, sit down typically on my cooler to get in range of a fish and make the cast, and use my push/stakeout pole once hooked up to anchor me so I have some more leverage while fighting fish.

Here are a few pics from Saturday's outing.










This is what it looks like when a fish spooks that you didn't see.




























This is a stiff 7wt rod, buckled pretty good on a big fish right after hooking up.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Love it, man!!! Great set up!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

That fourth pic with the fin flaring is gotta be in my top 10 OGF pix I've seen ever! 

Are u fishing with anything as a seat? 

I have been blown away at the amount of fish, structure and cover I've been able to locate from my SUP that was not evident from previous trips on the Coosa. I've been pretty bummed at not being able to get out on it much with the water conditions.

Much respect for the carp game Cream. Earlier in the year I was paddling near a small creek that dumped into the main stream. 

I had came upon the junction of the two pretty quietly and was real close to two carp. I made a stupid decision to toss a craw at them and see what happens. The biggest one ( and he was BIG) turned a fast 90 degrees and sucked it in. I spent the next 10 minutes trying to get my lure back and wishing I hadn't done that - man are they strong. Took me for a long ride down river.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> That fourth pic with the fin flaring is gotta be in my top 10 OGF pix I've seen ever!
> 
> Are u fishing with anything as a seat?
> 
> ...


I have a cooler on the board as a seat. It's a convenient place to stick gear I doubt I will need or I want to keep dry.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome pics and write-up. I have been looking and the kaku kahuna (I currently have an inflatable SUP that has been a blast, but looking to a solid one possible)s it looks like the best hard SUP platform I have seen. My only issue is I plan on venturing down to central America soon (I will be driving) and am not sure I want something strapped to my car I have to worry about and make me standout.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Why are you considering a hard boat as opposed to your inflatable?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Why are you considering a hard boat as opposed to your inflatable?


just to have another option that will not have issues with leaks ever (not that I have had any serous issues yet). The hull of the kahuna looks like it will track better and get blown around less than an inflatable too. Also like that the back of it has a place to stab a pole into the ground (will come in handy when I mover)


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

More boats equals happy life.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm looking to GET an inflatable. I have a Jackson Superfishal right now, and as much as I love it....it's pretty damn heavy. And inflatables are kind of dreamy to carry around.
Another plus for the Superfishal is that you can take all of the fins off, so nothing catches on a river. And it's got enough hull shape to it to track really well without them.

Have you seen anything about the new Bonafide kayaks? Looks to me to be half sit-on-top and half SUP. Interesting to check out anyway.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm looking to GET an inflatable. I have a Jackson Superfishal right now, and as much as I love it....it's pretty damn heavy. And inflatables are kind of dreamy to carry around.
> Another plus for the Superfishal is that you can take all of the fins off, so nothing catches on a river. And it's got enough hull shape to it to track really well without them.
> 
> Have you seen anything about the new Bonafide kayaks? Looks to me to be half sit-on-top and half SUP. Interesting to check out anyway.


Sort of like a Versa Board?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty much. But there seems to be some really smart design with both the top of boat design as well as the hull.
I'm not a big fan of Chad Hoover personally, but Luther is a solid dude and I like his approach.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm looking to GET an inflatable. I have a Jackson Superfishal right now, and as much as I love it....it's pretty damn heavy. And inflatables are kind of dreamy to carry around.
> Another plus for the Superfishal is that you can take all of the fins off, so nothing catches on a river. And it's got enough hull shape to it to track really well without them.
> 
> Have you seen anything about the new Bonafide kayaks? Looks to me to be half sit-on-top and half SUP. Interesting to check out anyway.


The weight was the main reason I got an inflatable... tough to beat something that is 20lbs and still incredibly rigid and durable. Plus I can easily stash it inside a car and even pack it on an airplane. I am really into the simplicity on top of the board too. I have a cooler I sit on that had rod holders (engle 30 dry box/cooler) and strap a bag down under the bungee on the back.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks to have more of a kayak soul with just a few SUP features. Neat engineering but pretty ugly boat. 

The simplicity of a Standard SUP is beautiful. In my humble but accurate opinion of course.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that fin pic


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Looks to have more of a kayak soul with just a few SUP features. Neat engineering but pretty ugly boat.
> 
> The simplicity of a Standard SUP is beautiful. In my humble but accurate opinion of course.


I agree. I need to remember why I switched.
I think I just REALLY want a reason to buy another floatie thingy.


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> Pretty much. But there seems to be some really smart design with both the top of boat design as well as the hull.
> I'm not a big fan of Chad Hoover personally, but Luther is a solid dude and I like his approach.


agree...that looks like a solid kayak, however im surprised they didnt design for pedal drive since thats the newest thing for hands free fishing. mr hoover knows his stuff but hes a too much for me. he must have expired advertising wilderness systems and on to this new brand ?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Pretty sure Chad and Luther go back a ways. Luther, BTW, is the guy who owns Yak Attack.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

That is their first prototype suppose to start shipping in december,in another video luther discusses a pedal and motor drive in the future.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

OnTheFly said:


> Awesome pics and write-up. I have been looking and the kaku kahuna (I currently have an inflatable SUP that has been a blast, but looking to a solid one possible)s it looks like the best hard SUP platform I have seen. .


What inflatable do have?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> What inflatable do have?


I ended up going to a company called Atoll out of Huntington beach, CA. It was the best platform I could find for the money. Wish it was maybe a touch wider, but honestly it has been great so far. Has all the d-rings I could ask for.


----------

